# Impresario



## fishvanda

Sziasztok! Hogyan fordítanátok az "impresario" szót egy személy titulusára, tevékenységi körére vonatkozóan? A frappáns "impresszárió" annyira nem tetszik. Előadás-szervezőre vagy művészeti vezetőre, művészeti menedzserre gondoltam én. Szerintetek? Köszi előre is!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia fishvanda! 
Nekem nem nagyon világos, hogy igazából mit csinál egy impresszárió egyrészt, másrészt pedig az sem, hogy a szóban forgó személy mit csinál, milyen szövegben szerepel maga a kifejezés, szóval egy kicsit több infó kellene. Egyébként elvileg bármelyik lehetne azokból, amiket felsoroltál.


----------



## franknagy

impresszárió jelentése - Idegen Szavak Gyűjteménye szerint az
*impresszárió*
_"Előadóművészek fellépéseit megszervező, gazdasági ügyeit intéző személy."_
Vagyis az a korbácsos ember, aki hajszolja a művészt, elszedi jövedelmének nagy részét.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, az egyik gond az, hogy már eleve 2 jelentést adnak meg az értelmező szótárban is (az előadóművészeket szerződtető vállalkozó és a szerepléseik üzleti megszervezője), tehát el kell dönteni, melyik (amennyiben magát az impresszárió szó használatát el akarjuk kerülni) valamint magától a szövegtől is függ, hogy épp milyen szó illene bele legjobban. Ezekről azonban semmit sem tudunk, míg fishvanda nem ad meg több infót.


----------

